# Insurance for iPhone 6



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that I have this new expensive phone, I'd like to get some sort of insurance for it. What are your experiences and what do you recommend?


Mike


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

SquareTrade is good. I use them for my Kindles as well.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Now that I have this new expensive phone, I'd like to get some sort of insurance for it. What are your experiences and what do you recommend?
> 
> Mike


Did you get AppleCare? That is or is basically insurance. I wouldn't get any Apple product of larger dollar value without getting AppleCare.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've never bought it, and I've never needed it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Did you get AppleCare?


Nope. But I have 60 days to sign up for it.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It's more than simply "help".  Insurance too.  I definitely get it for my Macbook Pros and iPhones.  I've had only iPad 1.  Got it for that.  Pre iPhones, had nanos.  Pretty sure I got it for those too, but wouldn't now.

IF I'd had a problem after, wonder if AppleCare would have covered . . . .  I was out walking with nano, holding it parallel to the ground.  Under a tree.  Ready, aim, FIRE.  SPLAT.  Bird hit it square on!!!  TG had kleenex in my pocket.  Didn't effect the nano.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! Funny story, but sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just as a closure post, I got the SquareTrade policy. It seemed like the best deal for me at the price.


Mike


----------

